# Removal of 69 GTO Parking Lamp assembly



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

For the life of me I can't figure out how to get the parking lamp assemblies out of the valance panel. Do I have to remove the valance from the car? Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

1st of all ,,,, nice valance 
2nd you need to be real nice to the fiberglass surround ,,, when it starts to come apart,,
your right a pain in the azzzzzzzzzz
you still have 69 buckets as 70 the design changes and the screw you just took out
go all the way thru and mount the housing to the valance ..... the 69 has a U shaped
bracket that clamps the housing to the valance,,,
so
yes you can get them apart by going thru the golf ball hole in the lower corner of the valance
but going together no
for the safety of your nice paint
all the lowers all across the rad support come off ,,,
the one above the license plate
and the 4 on the corner of valance and fender,,
once again a tight wobbly on your extension .... sometimes I wrap electical tape around the wobbly to make it NOT want to wobble just enuf angle for your1/2" socket with 12" extension to get on the 4 valance to fender bolts...
have a rolled up sleeping bag handy to hold the valance up as you dont want to stress
the other side of the valance and pop paint
and dropp just enuf to get your 7/16 socket on the 2 nuts on the U clamp
I hope your car was painted in pieces as this may chip around the mating areas,,,
I can tell all your parts are GM in the way they fit
also if you use painters tape blue or green tape the surround in place firmly withe the tape ALL around to hold it in positition and slide the housing out without disturbing the paint

whats your issue? bad or moody bulb? 

do your horns work ??? might be time to tune them too

Scott
2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 1st of all ,,,, nice valance
> 2nd you need to be real nice to the fiberglass surround ,,, when it starts to come apart,,
> your right a pain in the azzzzzzzzzz
> you still have 69 buckets as 70 the design changes and the screw you just took out
> ...


Good Lord


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Scott. So you are saying one has to lower that valance to get to the two rear bolts on the parking lamp assembly. I had looked at that a long time ago and saw the two nuts on the left and right outside perimeter of the valence seemed way too hard to get to from the inside so I gave up.

I am doing a new rewire and replacing/upgrading parts as I go along. To get the the wiring in the back of the parking lamp assembly seemed to require removing the assembly so this is where I need to get it out. Also that parking lamp assembly in the picture had a broken right side bolt so only the left side was keeping it in place so it is time to fix that.

I do plan to get the car some body work and repaint so a few paint minor chipping is not a concern. My goal in this restore is electrical/mechanical first ahead of body work.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

no biggee
20 minutes and its hangin
but youlle never get your new harness in ...
think about where the ground wires go ,,,,
way up behind the headlight on the corner of the rad support
thats a reach and fairly sure impossible
those stainless screws are a beeeeitch to drill out and to retap ....
I have screwed up a couple housings trying
heres a 69 rad support
and a 68 valance access hole to the bolts 69 holes seem a tad bigger


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I just don't see how to get to the bolts in the picture I am attaching. They are angled away and the dang hide-away cover blocks access from the front. 
There are also two more bolts farther down which I believe can be accessed from in the engine bay but I am not sure.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

gotta go up from the bottom
you have to go thru the hole where my extension is in the picture ! 

with a wobbly at the 1/2" socket .... and 10" extension 
when it goes back together the upper valance holes are slotted U shape

you can start the 2 uppers shown in your picture ...slide the valance over the threads and adjust n snug then put the ones across under the radiator ,.,,, then the 2 to the lower fender 

Scott


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

That worked! I didn't have a wobbly in my bag of tricks so because you mentioned it, I was able to get in there and drop it.


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)




----------

